# I miss you



## Goatgirl (Dec 13, 2010)

I miss you Peetree. She was a golden palomino doe my first bun. She had a wry neck but that didn't matter to me she was gentle and sweet I cried the evening my husband came in and said she passed that was on 12~10 ~2010. I will never forget you my friend


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 13, 2010)

i'm sorry for yor loss:hug:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 13, 2010)

Our first bunny, Commander Bun-Bun was a Golden too. She's been gone for 2 1/2 years now and we still miss her. She's still here with us in our memories. We're so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little girl and binky free at the Bridge.


----------

